# What´s it like to live in xxxxx? Find out here ...



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a great programme on Spanish TV about expats from all over the world living in Spain, called Destino España. It features a different city or region every week.

I´ve just discovered that all the programmes are archived online! So if you want to know more about what a place is like for a foreigner to live in, check it out:

Programas Destino: España - Web oficial - RTVE.es


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> There is a great programme on Spanish TV about expats from all over the world living in Spain, called Destino España. It features a different city or region every week.
> 
> I´ve just discovered that all the programmes are archived online! So if you want to know more about what a place is like for a foreigner to live in, check it out:
> 
> Programas Destino: España - Web oficial - RTVE.es


Yes, it is a great programme. The other one, which is a similar idea, is Espanoles en el mundo, which can be found on the same link. If you're interested in moving to a different country, or even just curious about certain places, you can get a little bit more insight into what the culture is like.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> There is a great programme on Spanish TV about expats from all over the world living in Spain, called Destino España. It features a different city or region every week.
> 
> I´ve just discovered that all the programmes are archived online! So if you want to know more about what a place is like for a foreigner to live in, check it out:
> 
> Programas Destino: España - Web oficial - RTVE.es


I can see a neighbour on there but when I press 'Ver Video' nothing happens:noidea:


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for these, was great to get an insight into Murcia - didn't understand all of what was said but picked up a little which is encouraging lol!


----------



## Penni (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, I've been lurking on the forum for a few months now as my husband and I are trying to figure out the perfect destination for our future adventures. Thank you all for sharing your thoughts and experiences with us expat wannabees! 
The above-mentioned 'Destino España' would seem like a perfect source of information for us, but our Spanish skills are still at the very basics. Would any of you happen to know if the programme is available with English subtitles somewhere in the internet?
Thanks a lot in advance!
--Penni


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Penni said:


> Hi, I've been lurking on the forum for a few months now as my husband and I are trying to figure out the perfect destination for our future adventures. Thank you all for sharing your thoughts and experiences with us expat wannabees!
> The above-mentioned 'Destino España' would seem like a perfect source of information for us, but our Spanish skills are still at the very basics. Would any of you happen to know if the programme is available with English subtitles somewhere in the internet?
> Thanks a lot in advance!
> --Penni


No English subtitles I'm afraid - it isn't shown outside Spain, as far as I know.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

This should be in sticky pile imo


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> This should be in sticky pile imo


How about opening a thread on recommended videos of places in Spain?


----------

